# my baby black molly has a white spot on her belly?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

i have a baby black molly which has got a white-silver spot on her tummy. i would like to know if this is any disease or what does this mean . please tell me what is the solution of this if this is a disease and how does this happen? i
have also attached a few photos of her with this thread


my tank info

tank size- 60 l
temperature- 31 c
water changes- once in a month
age of the fish- 4 months


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Sam,

is she swiming around normally or lethargicly?


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

Zakk said:


> Sam,
> 
> is she swiming around normally or lethargicly?


she is swimming normaly like other fries.


----------

